# 240sx ka24e compatability



## stanza man (Sep 15, 2005)

hey whats up?

Does anyone know if any aftermarket performance headers for a 240sx will fit onto a stanza???? my guess is that they should since they are the exact same engine....or am i wrong?


----------



## JJStanza (Oct 23, 2005)

stanza man said:


> hey whats up?
> 
> Does anyone know if any aftermarket performance headers for a 240sx will fit onto a stanza???? my guess is that they should since they are the exact same engine....or am i wrong?


Due to engine position the Stanza has the exhaust in the front and the pipe travels under the engine toward the rear of the car. The 240 on the other hand has the exhaust on the side and the pipe travels toward the rear of the car parallel to the engine. Without some serious modifications I don't see them working.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Not trying to sound mean...but 240 is rear wheel drive.....and stanza front wheel drive....so not really compatable.

Unless someone makes a shorty block hugger for the 240 then it really doesn't work. 

I believe though someone at one time was making some headers for the stanza/altima ka24


----------

